# India bombs Pakistani Cricket yet again.



## Kompromat

*India bombs Pakistani Cricket yet again.*
13-02-2017







Why are we not surprised that there is a bombing carried out in Lahore at this particular time, let me tell you why, because we all knew it was going to happen as soon as Pakistan Super League announced that the final of the PSL-2017 was going to be played in Lahore. So who exactly doesn't want the return of sports in Pakistan? - The answer to that is quite simple, its India. That is because India was behind the brutal terrorist attack on the Sri-Lankan cricket team in Lahore in 2009 in order to deny Pakistanis the sense of stability and normalcy which would have arrived with co-hosting the cricket world cup. Why would India allow normalcy to return to Pakistan when its pumping billions into terrorism to create the opposite in Pakistan?

According to security sources intelligence agencies had already warned of a major terrorist attack. Lahore was being seen as a potential hot spot for terrorist activity in light of a major sports event that was to happen in this city, final match of the Pakistan Super League 2017. Lahore has in the past faced a similar terrorist attack on Pakistan cricket. Earlier, PSL 2017 was marred by a match-fixing scandal orchestrated by a bookie connected to an Indian network. It Looks like PSL in particular and Pakistani Cricket in general is yet again being attacked from all directions by Pakistan's mortal enemy. They want to to torpedo any event which might send a message of stability in Pakistan and the Indian media is already rejoicing.

This is another attack at the very heart of the Pakistani nation because only just when things were starting to look good for Pakistan on the international stage, the enemy has resorted to the same dirty tactics. We need to make the world understand that India has been supporting terrorism in Pakistan for a long time, in the 70's in the form of Mukti Bahini and since 2001 in the form of TTP and Baloch Terror Organizations. Pakistan has to stand up to Indian terrorism and respond with an iron fist.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
41


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

There's no point in crying now.
The enemy and struck again and struck where it hurts.
There goes your psl final in Lahore.

I think it's a no brainer that we don't have the capability to completely stop these rare attacks from the enemy.Nobody has such a capability.
You can have two years of peace in a row and then two bomb blasts at right targets are more than enough to tarnish the image and destroy the perception that Pakistan is a safe country again.
I think the enemy has found this one perfectly.There's no answer or stopping these periodic and deadly attacks.
Those saying that we must conduct similar ops in India in a tit for tat should completely forget this idea.If it was ever feasable it would have been done long ago.Stop dreaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iExpli1t

i wonder what our "number 1" is doing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

IF and that is a big 'IF' India would have been involved then it would have been because of alleged train sabotage by Pakistan targeting our civilians not because of some cricket match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kṣamā

And how dose this help India again? 
Like is PSL is bombed India gets cash prize or something? 

Dosent it sound odd, that a country whome you always call baniya do such a 'Bad 4 Buisness' thing? Do you even know the craze people have when there where India Vs Pakistan match? It's practically curfew throught India. The amount from TV viewers alone would put many Hollywood movies to shame. Why would we throw that away? PSL is like the starter before the main course to India public. Think about it PSL Winners VS IPL winners... the mere announcement of this would be like a nuke going off

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Awan68

Alpha BeeTee said:


> There's no point in crying now.
> The enemy and struck again and struck where it hurts.
> There goes your psl final in Lahore.
> 
> I think it's a no brainer that we don't have the capability to completely stop these rare attacks from the enemy.Nobody has such a capability.
> You can have two years of peace in a row and then two bomb blasts at right targets are more than enough to tarnish the image and destroy the perception that Pakistan is a safe country again.
> I think the enemy has found this one perfectly.There's no answer or stopping these periodic and deadly attacks.
> Those saying that we must conduct similar ops in India in a tit for tat should completely forget this idea.If it was ever feasable it would have been done long ago.Stop dreaming.


Bc we nees yo carry out similar attacks in india on a much larger scale, this wont f°°°g stop until we go after the source, conduct multiple blasts in indian cities, conduct blasts on ipl, indian inertnational matches using one of the dozens of freedom movements in india, they will cry, they will prat but they wont be able to prove anything, they will get the message that if they conduct terrorism on pakistani soil they will get much in return, i assure u these cowards will back off, they will never risk a war with pakistan no matter what they may say on their idiotic media and bollywood chest thumping, this is the only way to get them to back off

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Great Sachin

Yes India did it...terrorists in Pakistan are so naive


----------



## RangeMaster

O man 18624 users viewing this thread.Of which 18606 are guests.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hannibal of Carthage

Jamaat ul Ahrar faction of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan has claimed responsibility for the attack


----------



## Star Wars

The target was police officers, not psl..


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Question is, what we have done ever since the Sri Lankans team attack in which RAW was involved. We think we can wish away these attacks by killing some so called Mullah hidding in some cave? Why India is not given payback soon after Sri Lankan team attack, why we are allowing all sort of cricket activity in India, why we are not f***** things up for them? 

We got an enemy which got no class what so ever, we have to go down to their level to deal with them. 

Build a case now against India, and then go after them. But who is going to do it, Nawaz? He is there for this vary purpose, to loot the country and let the American agenda of making India the regional power, at the expense of Pakistani lives and interests. 

As for Bajwa and Co, they have done F all since the departure of RS and his team.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

Yes... again trying to block cricket's way to Pakistan.
I am not mocking anyone but please do something.After Uri India we know how much fuss India made and we are facing Uri every month.I am amazed what the hell means when they say "terrorists back has been broken".And wondering with this broken back they are attacking us every month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hannibal of Carthage

Taimoor Khan said:


> Question is, what we have done ever since the Sri Lankans team attack in which RAW was involved. We think we can wish away these attacks by killing some so called Mullah hidding in some cave? Why India is not given payback soon after Sri Lankan team attack, why we are allowing all sort of cricket activity in India, why we are not f***** things up for them?
> 
> We got an enemy which got no class what so ever, we have to go down to their level to deal with them.
> 
> Build a case now against India, and then go after them. But who is going to do it, Nawaz? He is there for this vary purpose, to loot the country and let the American agenda of making India the regional power, at the expense of Pakistani lives and interests.
> 
> As for Bajwa and Co, they have done F all since the departure of RS and his team.


TTP has claimed responsibility for the attack


----------



## S.Bukhari

Nothing was happening and as PSL final was announced in Lahore ,threats started coming out for Lahore only why Lahore only what motive is behind attaching Lahore ?
Pakistan as a nation is responsible as well as we have people who are selling themselves for some dollars.its now time to do a strike in Afghanistan and in India as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> actually it may be more like the 'enemy' coming down to your level.



You little prick, you should be thankful that the yanks are looking after your interests by inserting their man in Pakistani power corridors, fear the day, when we have nationalists incharge of Pakistan. non of your non sense will be tolerated.



Hannibal of Carthage said:


> TTP has claimed responsibility for the attack



EXACTLY!! and we call know its India who is behind the TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hannibal of Carthage

Taimoor Khan said:


> EXACTLY!! and we call know its India who is behind the TTP.


TTP is anti-India to the core and in general anti-Hindu


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Looks stupid and naive on the part of the brainwashed Admin that RAW will use their limited resources at their disposal for an cricket match. There is lot more at stake than an PSL final

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

Goverment & co + who ever involve in downplaying NAP ( NATIONAL ACTION PLAN) is responsible for it . no matter if its pmln, ppp, achakzai , diesel etc .
.
.
All eyes on GHQ .( they still need permission from such corrupt gov to start operation in Punjab or rural Sindh? )


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Awan68 said:


> We wont forget beta, rest assured everything india is doing will be returned in kind, u will drown in ur own blood, dont dare blame the terrorism on extremism, india has been doing this from the start and india will way, bloody degenerate terrorist hindus..




and sweety what makes you think a ten times bigger economy, military, with a political will to match the same won't respond in as much an order of magnitude?


----------



## Trango Towers

ISI should organise a visits to IPL with a couple of bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Awan68

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> and sweety what makes you think a ten times bigger economy, military, with a political will to match the same won't respond in as much an order of magnitude?


Lol, cowardice is in ur blood, will always use backdoors, u dont have the guts to face us on a battlefield and i wont debate this further...


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Horus said:


> Pakistan has to stand up to Indian terrorism and respond with an *iron fist*.



Our establishment is still living in 80s. Times have changed, if you kill 50 odd Indian soldiers on LOC, it wont have any effect, hell, Indians dont even admit to their losses. Its about fourth generation warfare now. Socially, economically, culturally, morally, you have to hit the enemy nation from all angles. There has to be a control chaos in enemy nation. 

Till date, we have done F all in this regards. It has becoming rather embarrassing specially after receiving so many terrorist acts since 9/11.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## truthseeker2010

Horus said:


> *India bombs Pakistani Cricket yet again.*
> 13-02-2017
> 
> View attachment 376768
> 
> 
> Why are we not surprised that there is a bombing carried out in Lahore at this particular time, let me tell you why, because we all knew it was going to happen as soon as Pakistan Super League announced that the final of the PSL-2017 was going to be played in Lahore. So who exactly doesn't want the return of sports in Pakistan? - The answer to that is quite simple, its India. That is because India was behind the brutal terrorist attack on the Sri-Lankan cricket team in Lahore in 2009 in order to deny Pakistanis the sense of stability and normalcy which would have arrived with co-hosting the cricket world cup. Why would India allow normalcy to return to Pakistan when its pumping billions into terrorism to create the opposite in Pakistan?
> 
> According to security sources intelligence agencies had already warned of a major terrorist attack. Lahore was being seen as a potential hot spot for terrorist activity in light of a major sports event that was to happen in this city, final match of the Pakistan Super League 2017. Lahore has in the past faced a similar terrorist attack on Pakistan cricket. Earlier, PSL 2017 was marred by a match-fixing scandal orchestrated by a bookie connected to an Indian network. It Looks like PSL in particular and Pakistani Cricket in general is yet again being attacked from all directions by Pakistan's mortal enemy. They want to to torpedo any event which might send a message of stability in Pakistan and the Indian media is already rejoicing.
> 
> This is another attack at the very heart of the Pakistani nation because only just when things were starting to look good for Pakistan on the international stage, the enemy has resorted to the same dirty tactics. We need to make the world understand that India has been supporting terrorism in Pakistan for a long time, in the 70's in the form of Mukti Bahini and since 2001 in the form of TTP and Baloch Terror Organizations. Pakistan has to stand up to Indian terrorism and respond with an iron fist.



There goes your "best intel agency" in the world............ Labeling someone without proof won't make any difference............

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sugarcane

Who is stopping Pakistan to pay back?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

sx21 said:


> Without a proof blaming India is idiotic where dozens of extremist groups & Mullahs are serving own purpose in Pakistan...
> Talking about blood eh!You tend to openly support same Taliban in Afghanistan when they attack innocent Afghan people.Also fuel Kashmiri movement & create more bloodshed.Your hand is dirtier..


I wont debate this with an obvious idiot...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Defence.pk mobile app


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Hannibal of Carthage said:


> TTP is anti-India to the core and in general anti-Hindu



You been living under the rock all these years? TTP has solid links with Indian RAW via Afghanistan and NDS, this has been confirmed many times by Pakistani establishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WarFariX

Let me make one thing clear , Final will be in Lahore . Dont forget when west indies team came to pak , at that also they tried hard and were near to success but still west indies played.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

@Horus the question is not who did it? We all know it is hindia but the billion dollar question is, ARE WE GOING TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

LoveIcon said:


> Who is stopping Pakistan to pay back?


Nawaz Sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Hannibal of Carthage said:


> TTP is anti-India to the core and in general anti-Hindu



plz don't talk rubbish ....






LASHKAR KHA BANE , *KABUL MAIN, LAHORE MAIN* .....





How to Tackle Pakistan





Capture of *Latif Meshood form KABUL by USA* ....





http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...atif-Mehsud-seized-by-US-military-forces.html
plz don't use this event for your propaganda .....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hannibal of Carthage

Taimoor Khan said:


> You been living under the rock all these years? TTP has solid links with Indian RAW via Afghanistan and NDS, this has been confirmed many times by Pakistani establishment.


These kind of conspiracy theories might land you up in Bedlam. Worry about your western neighbour rather than obsessing with us.


----------



## Hassan Guy

Bad move, bad move.

There will be reaction, its a given.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

May Allah bless speedy recovery to injured ones and heaven to departed souls...

Pakistan will rise, no matter what enemy does. Enemy has a right to try all it can to harm us but we will defend our people, avenge the loss and fly our flag higher again...



My question is - When will defenders be punished for this security lapse? When will people responsible for offensive action to eliminate threat before it matures, be punished??

Why we are so defensive??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paki_rambo

Taimoor Khan said:


> when we have nationalists incharge of Pakistan. non of your non sense will be tolerated.



when that day comes our enemies and corrupts will have no place to hide. On that day this nation will rise and rise and adversaries will feel the heat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

war&peace said:


> @Horus the question is not who did it? We all know it is hindia but the billion dollar question is, ARE WE GOING TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT?


No, im sorry to say we are bieng led by cowards, this qont


sx21 said:


> World can see who is what even your civil & Military heads know..
> Their hands are tied cause of own misadventures.
> You are just a tiny part of Pakistan who is rolling around with hollow claims..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Add-on to the same and right from the mouth of Indian Spy Kulbushan (code name: Monkey)








HRK said:


> plz don't talk rubbish ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LASHKAR KHA BANE , *KABUL MAIN, LAHORE MAIN* .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Tackle Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capture of *Latif Meshood form KABUL by USA* ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plz don't use this even for your propaganda .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

Hannibal of Carthage said:


> TTP is anti-India to the core and in general anti-Hindu


 
Oh Really

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Hannibal of Carthage said:


> These kind of conspiracy theories might land you up in Bedlam. Worry about your western neighbour rather than obsessing with us.



Sunshine, this has been mentioned many times over by non other but the very top level of Pakistan security establishment. Rather living in denial mode, clean your security/intelligence setup from the Hindu terrorists who have managed to sneak in, becuase if you dont, there wont be business as usual, and repercussion will follow one way or other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

IceCold said:


> Nawaz Sharif



Not a good excuse because when it's about the interests and personal benefits of military elite then they will bend over civilian government and achieve their objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

Bomb blast in Quetta. Officers were trying to diffuse a bomb when the explosion happened
breaking news


----------



## Samlee

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> If Pakistanis believe they will get rid of all this violence without completely cleansing their society, military, and polity of religious extremism and the policy of harboring 'assets' that will supposedly harm only the enemy, they are so sadly (for them) mistaken,
> 
> *...it won't stop.
> 
> it may pause for a while (more like appear to pause) thanks to a combination of superficial measures and ISPR propaganda, but it won't stop.*



Thank You For Openly Revealing Your Mentality These Lectures Are So Old Now.Come Back To The Real World

70% Fall in Terror Attacks in 2015

https://tribune.com.pk/story/953303/over-last-9-months-70-decline-in-terrorist-attacks-in-pakistan/


45% Fall in 2016

http://www.dawn.com/news/1297480


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Samlee said:


> Thank You For Openly Revealing Your Mentality These Lectures Are So Old Now.Come Back To The Real World
> 
> 70% Fall in Terror Attacks in 2015
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/953303/over-last-9-months-70-decline-in-terrorist-attacks-in-pakistan/
> 
> 
> 45% Fall in 2016
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1297480



Like I said, you can increase the weight on the pressure cooker and keep it closed, it'll still blow up someday.

That's what religious extremism is...a pressure cooker waiting to blow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> and sweety what makes you think a ten times bigger economy, military, with a political will to match the same won't respond in as much an order of magnitude?



Hey Kid We Are Now Very Much Used To Your "Response". If You Honestly Think That Somehow Your "response" Shakes Us You Are Wrong As An Indian You Would Be Wise To Worry About Your Own Country


----------



## paki_rambo

cloud4000 said:


> Let's see: 1) Terrorist attack occurs in Pakistan. 2) 10-seconds after its happens, automatically blame India. 3) Repeat.



replace it with Mumbai attack ,Pakistan with India and vice versa.then say it again loud
India also pointed fingers at Pakistan in a micro second when it happened
even when Uri happened

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Samlee said:


> Hey Kid *We Are Now Very Much Used To Your "Response"*. If You Honestly Think That Somehow Your "response" Shakes Us You Are Wrong As An Indian You Would Be Wise To Worry About Your Own Country



Thanks for calling me a kid. It's always great to feel younger. 

and no Uncle, India hasn't even begun responding yet.

You'll know when it does.


----------



## Samlee

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Like I said, you can increase the weight on the pressure cooker and keep it closed, it'll still blow up someday.
> 
> That's what religious extremism is...a pressure cooker waiting to blow.



It Has Already Blown And The Fire Has Been Put Out.Kid Worry About The Pressure Cooker In Your Backyard

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...after-deadly-Naxal-attack/article16301760.ece

http://video.aljazeera.com/channels...1;jsessionid=70D495B111082205483B09EFA303DD5F

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

LoveIcon said:


> Not a good excuse because when it's about the interests and personal benefits of military elite then they will bend over civilian government and achieve their objectives.


Not an excuse its the reality. NS being the commander in cheif and also someone who directs the foreign policy and other matters related to security of Pakistan is directly responsible for this. Who is responsible for not getting the NAP implemented? Who was responsible for the dawn leaks? There is no policy on how to tackle the anti Pakistan regime in Afghanistan? Since Nawaz has also kept the ministry of Foreign ministry, what exactly has he done to tackle the threat of Indian sponsored terrorism to Pakistan diplomatically? Heck the asshole even forgot to mention Kalbushan Yadav in his speech at the UN. How convenient was that. Yet if we still chose to close our eyes from the facts that the fault likes with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Thanks for calling me a kid. It's always great to feel younger.
> 
> and no Uncle, India hasn't even begun responding yet.
> 
> You'll know when it does.



We Are Waiting Try To Make It Real This Time Not Like Those "Sir Jee Kal" Strikes


----------



## HRK

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> That's what religious extremism is...a pressure cooker waiting to blow.



110% agree with you

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Eagle

sx21 said:


> Yea bhai..The dossier turned out very worthy



Not yet, though submitted with currently available details with more proofs to be followed.


----------



## BHarwana

So what are the options for Pakistani retaliation to this.


----------



## paki_rambo

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Thanks for calling me a kid. It's always great to feel younger.
> 
> and no Uncle, India hasn't even begun responding yet.
> 
> You'll know when it does.




dont worry game has just begun we will pay back in same coin and that too with interest 
India facing most IED attacks for last two years is just a start what comes next better prep for that 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ld-in-past-two-years/articleshow/57082541.cms
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-places-in-the-world/articleshow/31357766.cms


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

HRK said:


> 110% agree with you



If Pakistanis have an ounce of shame and courage, these photos must be sent to important capitals of world...India must be named and shamed for these...Pakistan seriously needs an offensive strategy in diplomacy...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awan68

Northern said:


> This was expected unfortunately from the racially most inferior race in this region ,The black Indic hindus in new delhi..
> Exactly the reason why I'm saying why on earth did we imprision Hafiz saeed,Carry on giving these hindus a taste of what blood feels like.


This is exactly why now we muslims are bieng defeated everywhere, we have forgotten what islam taught us and have accepted the racist ideologies of the west, no race is inferior to.another, black.skin is not a sign of.inferiority nor are indians inferior to us racially, they are just humans as us, yes they are inferior in their thought process due to thier ideology we are bette than them.cause we.believe in the truth of.islam, we are better cause we answer to Allah while.they answer to false gods, we are better cause they are cowards who strike from.behind while.we follow the examples of.bravery of ali(ra) and khalid(ra) but dont say that they are racially inferior, they are created by Allah too and if they accept islam they will be our bretherin, neber forget that they are not our teachers..


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

HRK said:


> plz raise your IQ idiot its not evidence but presenting your argument in pictorial manner ... don't you like it ....??



What's there to not like? Worshiping arms is a part of my culture.

Even our religious texts and Gods tell us to fight for Dharm.

I'm only telling you to raise it stridently IF YOU FEEL IT IS A THREAT TO THE WORLD.

Then we'll talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talon

Awan68 said:


> Is that the naked dude with a blue body or that black women with several tounges or let me guess the elephant dude is the true god right??, go f××××ck a goat..


LMAO


----------



## Awan68

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> What's there to not like? Worshiping arms is a part of my culture.
> 
> Even our religious texts and Gods tell us to fight for Dharm.
> 
> I'm only telling you to raise it stridently IF YOU FEEL IT IS A THREAT TO THE WORLD.
> 
> Then we'll talk.


U fight for dharma, lol is that why ghaznavi and ghauri and qasim roasted ur ***...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

paki_rambo said:


> dont worry game has just begun we will pay back in same coin and that too with interest
> India facing most IED attacks for last two years is just a start what comes next better prep for that
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ld-in-past-two-years/articleshow/57082541.cms
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-places-in-the-world/articleshow/31357766.cms



Just remember sweety, whatever you do, a ten times bigger economy and military with a political will to match WILL pay you back in the same order of magnitude.


----------



## Deadpool

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> What's there to not like? Worshiping arms is a part of my culture.
> 
> Even our religious texts and Gods tell us to fight for Dharm.
> 
> I'm only telling you to raise it stridently IF YOU FEEL IT IS A THREAT TO THE WORLD.
> 
> Then we'll talk.


Indeed. It is our religious duty to fight injustice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-Gen

Alpha BeeTee said:


> There's no point in crying now.
> The enemy and struck again and struck where it hurts.
> There goes your psl final in Lahore.
> 
> I think it's a no brainer that *we don't have the capability* to completely stop these rare attacks from the enemy.Nobody has such a capability.


 
Yes we do have the capability, we did once in the 80s and we will do it again....its only a matter of time when we start replying them in a language they understand best.


----------



## punit

WOW ur admin tanked today ! @WebMaster


----------



## Talon

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Actually rather than 'Yours', the use of 'ours' would be more appropriate here.
> 
> I'm only one of those whose ancestors refused to convert.


there are lots of Arab ancestors here as well...


----------



## sarosh yakoob mehdi

What the hell. India bombs Lahore n we don't want politics on it. Damn Modi the father of all evils. What did the Punjab govt expect. 3 days of warning but our India friendly House of Sharif's didn't flinch. We r no fools. Stupid indies do not take our silence for our weakness. We endure n we annihilate. Keep that in mind hanumans...


----------



## egodoc222

If India was behind the attack....lol the you guys would've cried a river at UN by now!! This is a defence forum not a conspiracy theory YouTube channel!! Grow up!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XDescendantX

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> and sweety what makes you think a ten times bigger economy, military, with a political will to match the same won't respond in as much an order of magnitude?



Same reason your 10 x's bigger country didn't do sh*t after threatening Pakistan after the Uri attack. It's because your country is a 10 x's bigger cry baby too but no action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Exactly, precisely why the Arabs are very jealous of Pakistani pure bloods and are deporting them in tens of thousands now.
> 
> 
> i didnt say ALL are ARABS neither i said PURE BLOODS


----------



## .

Alpha BeeTee said:


> There's no point in crying now.
> The enemy and struck again and struck where it hurts.
> There goes your psl final in Lahore.
> 
> I think it's a no brainer that we don't have the capability to completely stop these rare attacks from the enemy.Nobody has such a capability.
> You can have two years of peace in a row and then two bomb blasts at right targets are more than enough to tarnish the image and destroy the perception that Pakistan is a safe country again.
> I think the enemy has found this one perfectly.There's no answer or stopping these periodic and deadly attacks.
> Those saying that we must conduct similar ops in India in a tit for tat should completely forget this idea.If it was ever feasable it would have been done long ago.Stop dreaming.


I hold the opinion since long and I've heard extremely professional cricket analysts speak about this.
IF there is another attack on cricket in Pakistan,Then it won't come back ,THIS Time gone for good .
Why on earth can't we realize we're effectively at war.
The PSL is going fine in Dubai ,We could've even held it in China or elsewhere to bring unique exposure to PSL.
but the fools in PCB with all their greed don't understand.


----------



## Awan68

Deadpool said:


> Is that God who told you its okay to 'marry' a 7 year old girl. Or that a woman's testimony equal to half that of a man.
> 
> Your God is not a real one. You have been misled. And you are confusing avatars of God by visuals. Visuals are a depiction of characteristics. I would be happy to teach you and bring you to the light!


I wont debate religion with someone who has little knowledge of islam, u r confused by media, islam doesnt allow marraige to a 7 yr old nor did prophet(pbuh) marry a 7 yr old, his first wife was older than him u know that??, islam is the first ideology that gave rights to women while in hinduism a wife had to die with her husband, the prophet(pbuh) married aisha(ra) when she reached puberty, her precise age is unknown but it is confirmed that she had reached puberty, i invite u to open ur mind and just give a quick read to.the translation of quran and the two books on sunnah( al bukhari and sahi muslim) if u dont agree than u can stand by ur ideology but ridiculing something on little knowledge seems idiotic dont u agree??, have some respect for u iq and just give a quran a read, wont hurt u will it, if u are convinced that islam is false hood than atleast learn about it, thay way u can.make up ur mind..


----------



## XDescendantX

egodoc222 said:


> If India was behind the attack....lol the you guys would've cried a river at UN by now!! This is a defence forum not a conspiracy theory YouTube channel!! Grow up!!



You Indians invented the art of CRYING. You guys cry to the World every time Pakistan makes a military purchase, not us. Pakistan didn't complain about your Rafale jets purchase. 

Just recently India cried over 8 F-16s from the U.S. to Pakistan. And then Russia had to assure king cry baby India they wouldn't sell Su-35s to Pakistan. LOL stupid cry baby trolls.


----------



## Deadpool

Awan68 said:


> I wont debate religion with someone who has little knowledge of islam, u r confused by media, islam doesnt allow marraige to a 7 yr old nor did prophet(pbuh) marry a 7 yr old, his first wife was older than him u know that??, islam is the first ideology that gave rights to women while in hinduism a wife had to die with her husband, the prophet(pbuh) married aisha(ra) when she rrached puberty, i invite u to open ur mind and just give a quick read to.the translation of quran and the two books on sunnah( al bukhari and sahi muslim) if u dont agree than u can stand by ur ideology but ridiculing something on little knowledge seems idiotic dont u agree??, have some respect for u iq and just give a quran a read, wont hurt u will it, if u are convinced that islam is false hood than atleast learn about it, thay way u can.make up ur mind..


Incorrect. You have been misled by the media and religious clergy in Pakistan about Hinduism. Islam is not the first to give rights to women. Neither is the practice of Sati a religious practice. It was a practice born out of necessity to save honor in the face of invasion and consequential rape.

Hinduism taught ethnics even in war when in the rest of the world people killed and raped women and children in war. This is much before Islam even started. I have been fortunate to help many others find their path including Muslims to join Hinduism..and therefore I know the misconceptions about Hinduism prevalent amongst many Muslims. I invite you to open your mind as well. I would be happy to remove a lot of those misconceptions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

Hodor said:


> there are lots of Arab ancestors here as well...


----------



## Kompromat

Which is a RAW proxy!



Hannibal of Carthage said:


> Jamaat ul Ahrar faction of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan has claimed responsibility for the attack


----------



## Awan68

Deadpool said:


> Indeed. It is our religious duty to fight injustice.


----------



## Awan68

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Actually rather than 'Yours', the use of 'ours' would be more appropriate here.
> 
> I'm only one of those whose ancestors refused to convert or give their women to the invaders.


Na no ours as im an arab from anscestory anyway in islam when one becomes a muslim his.previous life is purged and he belings to the muslim ummah body so it will always be yours, and u refused nothing, no one was converted forcefully contrary to ehat u believe, have some.respect.for.common sense, if hindus were converted forcefully no one in the subcontinent would be hindu i assure cause we ruled u for a thousand yrs and that is a long time wont u agree??


----------



## Pomegranate

Horus said:


> *India bombs Pakistani Cricket yet again.*
> 13-02-2017
> 
> View attachment 376768
> 
> 
> Why are we not surprised that there is a bombing carried out in Lahore at this particular time, let me tell you why, because we all knew it was going to happen as soon as Pakistan Super League announced that the final of the PSL-2017 was going to be played in Lahore. So who exactly doesn't want the return of sports in Pakistan? - The answer to that is quite simple, its India. That is because India was behind the brutal terrorist attack on the Sri-Lankan cricket team in Lahore in 2009 in order to deny Pakistanis the sense of stability and normalcy which would have arrived with co-hosting the cricket world cup. Why would India allow normalcy to return to Pakistan when its pumping billions into terrorism to create the opposite in Pakistan?
> 
> According to security sources intelligence agencies had already warned of a major terrorist attack. Lahore was being seen as a potential hot spot for terrorist activity in light of a major sports event that was to happen in this city, final match of the Pakistan Super League 2017. Lahore has in the past faced a similar terrorist attack on Pakistan cricket. Earlier, PSL 2017 was marred by a match-fixing scandal orchestrated by a bookie connected to an Indian network. It Looks like PSL in particular and Pakistani Cricket in general is yet again being attacked from all directions by Pakistan's mortal enemy. They want to to torpedo any event which might send a message of stability in Pakistan and the Indian media is already rejoicing.
> 
> This is another attack at the very heart of the Pakistani nation because only just when things were starting to look good for Pakistan on the international stage, the enemy has resorted to the same dirty tactics. We need to make the world understand that India has been supporting terrorism in Pakistan for a long time, in the 70's in the form of Mukti Bahini and since 2001 in the form of TTP and Baloch Terror Organizations. Pakistan has to stand up to Indian terrorism and respond with an iron fist.


Another Cowardly Attack By INDIA In Lahore By God They will pay for this! Condolences 2 though's who hve Lost Loved 1s


----------



## Pomegranate

Horus said:


> Which is a RAW proxy!


Unprovoked firing of indian army at border its just coincidence or planned by india???
*Just connect the Dots*


----------



## EAK

Hannibal of Carthage said:


> Jamaat ul Ahrar faction of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan has claimed responsibility for the attack



Well some jammat ul tehreer(something like that) of indian origin also accepted the responsibility of mumbai attack at first.. what do you say about that..


----------



## Vapnope

So police officers are targeted and people here are saying PSL ! What do have for brains people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Actions (even retaliatory ones) speak louder than words.

(ISPR tweets and official statements are not actions).


----------



## Mutakalim

iExpli1t said:


> i wonder what our "number 1" is doing ?


Promoting soft Image.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Pomegranate said:


> Unprovoked firing of indian army at border its just coincidence or planned by india???
> *Just connect the Dots*



Of course we've planned and resolved to give a befitting reply at the LoC everytime Pakistan Army tries to sneak in some peacefuls inside Kashmir.


----------



## XDescendantX

egodoc222 said:


> Lol...even if they sell....you don't have money to buy them...
> US didn't deny you the fighters...they simply asked you to pay for them...you are too dirt poor to buy!!
> Why didn't you cry at the time of the blast?



Gosh you're such an idiot. The U.S. is the one which offered the F-16s to Pakistan in the first place! 

The original arrangement had been that Pakistan would pay close to $270m, with the US foreign military financing budget paying for the rest. Due to pressure from Jewish and Indian paid lobbyist the U.S. went back on it's word and got rid of the subsidy. Do some research before posting misleading comments troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## egodoc222

XDescendantX said:


> Gosh you're such an idiot. The U.S. is the one which offered the F-16s to Pakistan in the first place!
> 
> The original arrangement had been that Pakistan would pay close to $270m, with the US foreign military financing budget paying for the rest. Due to pressure from Jewish and Indian paid lobbyist the U.S. went back on it's word and got rid of the subsidy. Do some research before posting misleading comments troll.


Oh...god you're so brainwashed!!


----------



## Mutakalim

Islam is a religion of peace, Islam is a religion of peace.....!!!!! Ulo k Patho Islam Aman k Ilawa Ghairat b Sikhata ha....!!!!

The nation which sells its honour will continue to receive dead bodies. Tell this piece thing to families of Shuhada.


----------



## abrar khan

Hannibal of Carthage said:


> TTP has claimed responsibility for the attack


Its normal understanding that TTP is funded by india.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

abrar khan said:


> Its normal understanding that TTP is funded by india.



'Normal' in Pakistani propaganda isn't normally normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

why Pakistan govt. not directly & verbally accusing india in regards of terrorism publicly!?


----------



## Cash GK

Star Wars said:


> The target was police officers, not psl..


that is very interesting. and how would you know....


----------



## Johny D

well well well...When India said it did surgical strikes in PK territory and killed Pak nationals ....they didn't accept it as the ego of their armed forced was at stake...now, this stupid incident, where there is no distant relationship with Indian interest, they are saying India did it! what a selective agenda!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saaju

We are too weak to stand up and respond in kind let's accept this fact and move on 
..


----------



## abrar khan

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Looks stupid and naive on the part of the brainwashed Admin that RAW will use their limited resources at their disposal for an cricket match. There is lot more at stake than an PSL final


its not PSL, its Pakistan's image which RAW want to distort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

nik141993 said:


> BCCI vs ISI... Interesting


that is very interesting. and how would you know.... we have strong believe in it.. it is your country behind this and i hope your country will get the taste dear friend dont cry as your country does every were in world. i hope inter services will bing some thing which India will remember for centuries


----------



## Sugarcane

IceCold said:


> Not an excuse its the reality. NS being the commander in cheif and also someone who directs the foreign policy and other matters related to security of Pakistan is directly responsible for this. Who is responsible for not getting the NAP implemented? Who was responsible for the dawn leaks? There is no policy on how to tackle the anti Pakistan regime in Afghanistan? Since Nawaz has also kept the ministry of Foreign ministry, what exactly has he done to tackle the threat of Indian sponsored terrorism to Pakistan diplomatically? Heck the asshole even forgot to mention Kalbushan Yadav in his speech at the UN. How convenient was that. Yet if we still chose to close our eyes from the facts that the fault likes with us.



Well I don't like NS, nor I have interest to waste time on criticizing the person who is not capable nor have the authority to enforce his policies. Do you really believe that military elite will follow the orders of a civilian "Comander in Chief", Will they give him free hand and full support to deal with India and Afghanistan the way he wants? Do you really think that they took permission to release the clips of Kalbushan's statement? Do you really think NS can stop them to release more details about him and other "proves" of Indian activities to media? In short civil and military elite both have hands in gloves in current state of affairs, criticizing just one is actually closing the eyes from facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EAK

Hannibal of Carthage said:


> LeT was responsible for that


*Deccan Mujahideen claims it behind Mumbai attacks : Reuters*


----------



## Hold up

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Actually rather than 'Yours', the use of 'ours' would be more appropriate here.
> 
> I'm only one of those whose ancestors refused to convert or give their women to the invaders.


Excuse me? Are you saying my ancestors were raped by invaders and thats how they came to Islam? We are more than happy to have accepted monotheism in place of you-know-what.

Make no mistake if Pakistan ever attacked Hindustan we would tackle them like Syed Hasnain and others did but I would never let a hindu humiliate a Muslim. Keep that in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abrar khan

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> 'Normal' in Pakistani propaganda isn't normally normal.


ohh we have same opinion about Indians/media as well


----------



## The Eagle

Rather than quoting trolls and derailing the topic, kindly report and move on without quoting. Thank you.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Ehtesham96 said:


> Excuse me? Are you saying my ancestors were raped by invaders and thats how they came to Islam? We are more than happy to have accepted monotheism in place of you-know-what.
> 
> Make no mistake if Pakistan ever attacked Hindustan we would tackle them like Syed Hasnain and others did but I would never let a hindu humiliate a Muslim. Keep that in mind.



If history humiliates you, It's your fault not mine.

I've chosen to let it educate me rather.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kedardel

RIP. 
If India wanted to attack PSL final then defeat India by holding the final. Its that Simple isn't it ?
Didn't a cricket match carry on in India when some bomb was blown around one of its outside walls. I know for sure Pakistani Army is professional army to allow conduct of PSL with full security.


----------



## Deadpool

Ehtesham96 said:


> Excuse me? Are you saying my ancestors were raped by invaders and thats how they came to Islam? We are more than happy to have accepted monotheism in place of you-know-what.
> 
> Make no mistake if Pakistan ever attacked Hindustan we would tackle them like Syed Hasnain and others did but I would never let a hindu humiliate a Muslim. Keep that in mind.


Its not upto a Bangladeshi like you to 'let' or 'never let' an Indian over anything. We will damn well do what we please. And you can't do anything about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon4

EAK said:


> I bet Pandits raping a Devadaasi her whole life is way better..Again STAY ON TOPIC


----------



## Stealth

nik141993 said:


> BCCI vs ISI... Interesting



Disputed Territory JAMMU & KASHMIR people VS 3rd largest Army and a supaa powa .... Interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hold up

Deadpool said:


> Its not upto a Bangladeshi like you to 'let' or 'never let' an Indian over anything. We will damn well do what we please. And you can't do anything about it.


Come meet me at Park Circus seven point crossing, Kolkata this Saturday. Take your RSS half pant army with you. Will see how much guts you got there punk.


----------



## EAK

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Still better than a husband marrying his ex-wife off to a Maulvi and forcing her to be raped, just in order to marry her again.
> 
> ...and having it condoned by religion.



Yap exactly..Pandits Raping thousands of devadasi's their whole life is super cool indian thing in the name of religion .. as is said before ' you have no where to go from here ..Better stick to the topic..


----------



## WhyCry

RangeMaster said:


> O man 18624 users viewing this thread.Of which 18606 are guests.......


Soap of the day... It is interesting no matter what

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kedardel

If it is what India is doing in Pakistan then Pakistan has something to worry about. Earlier in 90s Indians used to make a average movie in 2 years now they make it in 40-50 days. If India is fanning terrorism in Pakistan as is being blamed then India has capacity to buy the whole Talibans or some other group. 
But the reality is People from Pakistan really give credits to RAW when Indians don't really like the RAW. RAW hasn't killed Dawood Hafiz Masood. They didn't warn us for Kargil.


----------



## Super Falcon

It's time to show the world that if India won't stop it than if we started it doing than don't let india come and cry and blame on Pak like Mumbai etc again which we did not do don't play with our patience


----------



## WhyCry

paki_rambo said:


> replace it with Mumbai attack ,Pakistan with India and vice versa.then say it again loud
> India also pointed fingers at Pakistan in a micro second when it happened
> even when Uri happened


I would agree with most of you that there is a blame game. 

but then in your story, who should I replace kasab with?


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Super Falcon said:


> It's time to show the world that if India won't stop it than if we started it doing than don't let india come and cry and blame on Pak like Mumbai etc again which we did not do don't play with our patience



You may do one Mumbai, you will lose Baluchistan.

Let me remind you, anything you do, India can do it multiplied by 10 given the resources we have


----------



## Jackdaws

Reminds me of Vajpayee's prescient poem - "those who dream of burning the neighbor's house end up burning down own house"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Butchcassidy

People do have wild imagination


----------



## abrar khan

WhyCry said:


> Just to be clear no one give a flying JF-17.


then whycry?


----------



## Soldier-X

There should be Tit for Tat now.,....They have destroyed our cricket, you should destroy thier...
Otherwise keep crying


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Soldier-X said:


> There should be Tit for Tat now.,....They have destroyed our cricket, you should destroy thier...
> Otherwise keep crying



You may do one Mumbai, you will lose Baluchistan.

Let me remind you, anything you do, India can do it multiplied by 10 given the resources we have


----------



## abrar khan

WhyCry said:


> I would agree with most of you that there is a blame game.
> 
> but then in your story, who should I replace kasab with?


Kolbushan yadev, want more thoughts


----------



## paki_rambo

WhyCry said:


> I would agree with most of you that there is a blame game.
> 
> but then in your story, who should I replace kasab with?



kasab was more like a made up guy to evade the on going public pressure besides his character was dubious
however countless videos of Ajit doval are circulating over the internet lecturing to use proxies and terror outfits against Pakistan he fits properly into the story



Jackdaws said:


> Reminds me of Vajpayee's prescient poem - "those who dream of burning the neighbor's house end up burning down own house"



Exactly you will feel the burn soon too even your politicians need war mongering against Pakistan to win elections


----------



## Jackdaws

I expect India to be blamed - Indian "terror" is Pak's bogeyman. What amazes me is that they seem to care more about some random PSL final than about lives lost.


----------



## Samlee

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> You may do one Mumbai, you will lose Baluchistan.
> 
> Let me remind you, anything you do, India can do it multiplied by 10 given the resources we have



Talk Is Cheap and As A Domicile of Balochistan I Advise You Stay Well Away


----------



## Jackdaws

paki_rambo said:


> kasab was more like a made up guy to evade the on going public pressure besides his character was dubious
> however countless videos of Ajit doval are circulating over the internet lecturing to use proxies and terror outfits against Pakistan he fits properly into the story
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly you will feel the burn soon too even your politicians need war mongering against Pakistan to win elections


I understand you are annoyed. Has the Pak Government provided any proof of Indian involvement yet?


----------



## Samlee

foxbat said:


> So true even today. Its just that USA is now been replaced by China. The Pak dependence on a benevolent master is still the same



Yes You Are Right Except India Has Replaced USSR with USA


----------



## boxer_B

Ehtesham96 said:


> Come meet me at Park Circus seven point crossing, Kolkata this Saturday. Take your RSS half pant army with you. Will see how much guts you got there punk.



Oh, I am scared. You from Kolkata ?? Give me your number in PM please.


----------



## foxbat

Samlee said:


> Yes You Are Right Except India Has Replaced USSR with USA


Nope.. We have both USA and Russia as allies. Mark this post . 10 years down the line, China will be as well.


----------



## Talon

Let me remind you, anything you do, India can do it multiplied by 10 given the resources we have 
@CaptainJackSparrow whoz stopping u...u've been supporting BLA etc since long and still Baluchistan is here...and plz stop sending CODENAME Monkey(s) shit... KOI QABIL LOG BHEJO


----------



## abrar khan

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Why don't you rather go destroy some army memorial or freedom fighters memorial? Or a Buddha statue? Or slaughter a cow in front of a temple? Or throw stones at a Hindu religious procession? Or at the very least help your Jihadi cause on Twitter.
> 
> That'd be a better use of your time and even suit your agenda.


Challenge MAN TO ....... what? Phat Gai, you better


----------



## paki_rambo

Jackdaws said:


> I understand you are annoyed. Has the Pak Government provided any proof of Indian involvement yet?



Did India provide any proofs during Uri attack before blaming Pakistan at the very first instance when attack happend


----------



## Hold up

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Why don't you rather go destroy some army memorial or freedom fighters memorial? Or a Buddha statue? Or slaughter a cow in front of a temple? Or throw stones at a Hindu religious procession? Or at the very least help your Jihadi cause on Twitter.
> 
> That'd be a better use of your time and even suit your agenda.


You punks are only capable of killing pregnant Muslim women and molesting Muslim girls like you did in Gujarat. In Muzaffarnagar you got your asses handed out to you by Muslims there even though you outnumbered them 20:1. Killed an old man in Dadri and molested his daughters. His crime? Eating beef. A cow has more security here than a man. You call that civilised society? Look at your own filth before lecturing us.

And try any of that shit mentioned above in our state. See what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WhyCry

paki_rambo said:


> kasab was more like a made up guy to evade the on going public pressure besides his character was dubious
> however countless videos of Ajit doval are circulating over the internet lecturing to use proxies and terror outfits against Pakistan he fits properly into the story


made-up guy? what did Indians used cloth and black magic to create him? A pakistani in flesh and blood captured alive with all the photos and videos of him doing the act.

Yes, Ajit doval has said a lot and there exists a strategy to pay Pakistan in kind for all the fetishes it has with terrorism (generated from extremism). Pakistan is going to bleed no matter Mr. Doval says it or not. He does has the ability to accelerate the pace and extent to terrorize the terrorist country.


----------



## Hold up

boxer_B said:


> Oh, I am scared. You from Kolkata ?? Give me your number in PM please.


Kothay thakis bol aage wara


----------



## Samlee

foxbat said:


> Nope.. We have both USA and Russia as allies. Mark this post . 10 years down the line, China will be as well.



China Is Master But USA and Russia Are Allies.I Really Love The Way An Indian Thinks I Really Do 

USA An Ally To Whom You Gave All Your Military and Naval Bases


BTW Care To Be Reminded How Your Media Treated Your Russian Allies A Few Days Back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Hodor said:


> Let me remind you, anything you do, India can do it multiplied by 10 given the resources we have
> @CaptainJackSparrow whoz stopping u...u've been supporting BLA etc since long and still Baluchistan is here...and plz stop sending CODENAME Monkey(s) shit... KOI QABIL LOG BHEJO



Our Nehruvian Utopianism is what stopped us so far.

Now we have a change in our political thinking with the new generation of politicians coming in.


----------



## Indika

Pakistan has serious problem, they blame India for every thing. 
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/spor...on-due-to-india-not-touring-pakistan-pcb.html
*We lost USD 200 million due to India not touring Pakistan: PCB*


----------



## Soldier-X

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> You may do one Mumbai, you will lose Baluchistan.
> 
> Let me remind you, anything you do, India can do it multiplied by 10 given the resources we have


There are more than enough attacks happend in India after your ''do one Mumbai, lose Baluchistan'' statement by ajeet doval.... so what are you waiting for.... If India could do it. it could have done it long ago, 
And you are already using all of your resources in spreading terrorisam in Pak.....But can't do much sh***t anymore
Pakistan react or don't react won't change the fact that, india will keep trying its best to destable Pak
But its our establishment who do not believe in terrorisam ......What i'm suggesting is that its time we need to realize that there are no rules in war specialy in current fourth generation war... we will have to respond the enemy in thier own language.......


----------



## Jackdaws

paki_rambo said:


> Did India provide any proofs during Uri attack before blaming Pakistan at the very first instance when attack happend


I don't read Urdu - can you translate the posters?
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ror-attack/articleshowprint/55047490.cms?null


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Ehtesham96 said:


> You punks are only capable of killing pregnant Muslim women and molesting Muslim girls like you did in Gujarat. In Muzaffarnagar you got your asses handed out to you by Muslims there even though you outnumbered them 20:1. Killed an old man in Dadri and molested his daughters. His crime? Eating beef. A cow has more security here than a man. You call that civilised society? Look at your own filth before lecturing us.
> 
> And try any of that shit mentioned above in our state. See what happens.



Yes yes I know if we remove the police for 15 minutes, what yall Jihadis would do as your abbu Owaisi so wisely warned us.

Cmon now, regurgitate something else.


----------



## paki_rambo

WhyCry said:


> made-up guy? what did Indians used cloth and black magic to create him? A pakistani in flesh and blood captured alive with all the photos and videos of him doing the act.
> 
> Yes, Ajit doval has said a lot and there exists a strategy to pay Pakistan in kind for all the fetishes it has with terrorism (generated from extremism). Pakistan is going to bleed no matter Mr. Doval says it or not. He does has the ability to accelerate the pace and extent to terrorize the terrorist country.



well we can easily conclude frome the money looks of kalbushan and kasab which country they belong too 

Ajit and CO are playing a very dangerous game on the behalf of India. India has more than enough terror outfits running wild and creating chaos already providing a platform to Pakistan and ISI for a payback with interest


----------



## Samlee

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> There are many punjabi domiciles (artifically settled) in Baluchistan just like not one Kashmiri in Pakistan speaks Kashmiri (how startling, eh?)
> 
> Wait a few decades, there'll even be Han Chinese domiciles coming out of Baluchistan
> 
> *Chinese to outnumber Baloch natives by 2048*
> 
> *http://nation.com.pk/national/29-Dec-2016/chinese-to-outnumber-baloch-natives-by-2048*



*I Knew You Were Going To Make A Stupid Statement.It Was Typical of An Indian>My Childhood Was Spent in Balochistan and Most of My Friends Are Baloch
FYI I Am A Jogezai Pashtun and My Tribe Has Lived in Zhob For Centuries and Right Now I Live in Rawalpindi For Work

As Far As Chinese Are Concerned That Is Our Headache Not Yours Don't You Worry Your Little Head
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Soldier-X said:


> There are more than enough attacks happend in India after your ''do one Mumbai, lose Baluchistan'' statement by ajeet doval.... so what are you waiting for.... *If India could do it. it could have done it long ago*,
> And you are already using all of your resources in spreading terrorisam in Pak.....But can't do much sh***t anymore
> Pakistan react or don't react won't change the fact that, india will keep trying its best to destable Pak
> But its our establishment who do not believe in terrorisam ......What i'm suggesting is that its time we need to realize that there are no rules in war specialy in current fourth generation war... we will have to respond the enemy in thier own language.......



You obviously don't know that capability building takes time. Its not even been 3 years since Modi and Doval came to power.


----------



## Jackdaws

Ehtesham96 said:


> You punks are only capable of killing pregnant Muslim women and molesting Muslim girls like you did in Gujarat. In Muzaffarnagar you got your asses handed out to you by Muslims there even though you outnumbered them 20:1. Killed an old man in Dadri and molested his daughters. His crime? Eating beef. A cow has more security here than a man. You call that civilised society? Look at your own filth before lecturing us.
> 
> And try any of that shit mentioned above in our state. See what happens.


False flag alert. I had read a lot of Pakistanis are masquerading as Indians in the West - I didn't realize they needed to masquerade as one in online forums too.


----------



## Talon

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Our Nehruvian Utopianism is what stopped us so far.
> 
> Now we have a change in our political thinking with the new generation of politicians coming in.


@CaptainJackSparrow yeah baloch fighters surrending their weapons and raising Pakistani flag


----------



## WhyCry

abrar khan said:


> then whycry?


where did you got that impression? I was only lending a shoulder.


----------



## paki_rambo

Jackdaws said:


> I don't read Urdu - can you translate the posters?
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ror-attack/articleshowprint/55047490.cms?null



Sure!!
the poster is asking people to pay homage to attackers of URI by offering prayer of absentia just like people of Pakistan offered prayers for Burhan wani shaheed and to rest of shuhdas
there is no mention of claiming responsibility in the poster as Indian media portrays it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Don't worry sweetheart, even if it's not a headache so far, we'll make sure it is.
> 
> Like I said, anything you think of doing to India, India has the resources to do it X 10.



Lets See North Waziristan Has Been Totally Cleared

Most BLA and BRA Militants Have Either Surrendered Or Have Been Banished to Hell

And When Altaf Husain Made An Anti Pakistan Statement His Entire Party Disowned Him

Your Resources Don't Seem To Be Working.In Fact Our Resources Have Done A Better Job in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Indian Hijre and their afghan agent done it again. Every channel is talking about PSL which is insult to victim of this terrorist attacks. Is cricket more important than those precious lives lost in this terrorist attacks? forget about bringing international cricket in Pakistan when our security forces cannot provide safety to public and visitors . you know your enemy and their plans but still your enemy come and commit terrorism at targeted place by their own will

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> You may do one Mumbai, you will lose Baluchistan.
> 
> Let me remind you, anything you do, India can do it multiplied by 10 given the resources we have



LOL..Cheap keyboard warrior.. farting all the way from america .. calling for a retaliation on indians while sitting outside of his own $hiti country.. Wanna be gora ..


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

iExpli1t said:


> i wonder what our "number 1" is doing ?



Your no. 1 faxed a report on 7 Feb, informing all state institutes of two suspects entering the vicinity of Lahore. 

What do you expect, an army squad on every alley? every street? What is police and government there for then?


----------



## Kompromat

Objective achieved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Horus said:


> Objective achieved.
> View attachment 376866


what does it say?


----------



## Samlee

Jackdaws said:


> what does it say?



It Means Congratulations RAW Has Succeeded

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> What's there to not like? Worshiping arms is a part of my culture.


one "Worship because of CULTURE or because of *RELIGION*" ... ???


CaptainJackSparrow said:


> I'm only telling you to raise it stridently IF YOU FEEL IT IS A THREAT TO THE WORLD.


should I say some thing after this ...


CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Even our religious texts and Gods tell us to fight for Dharm.


BTW fighting for religion is not "RELIGIOUS EXTREMISM" ....???


CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Then we'll talk.


you will talk about what .... ?? I already said that I am 110% agree with your post quoted below


> *That's what religious extremism is...a pressure cooker waiting to blow*



& have given just an example in pictorial form in my post


HRK said:


> 110% agree with you



I just don't understand that why are you backtracking from *YOUR OWN STATEMENT* and trying to divert the discussion from the initial point you raised....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

has pak govt blamed India yet?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

All coordinated effort recent allegation in UAE , and then 1-2 days later bombing in Lahore , central stage for cricket final city and then other coordinated attact at LOC

The war is being fought on multiple front

1- Psychological denial of pleasure (Cricket , Music , normality in cities)
2- Change views on refugee from Afgan area (Create a western front problem)
3- Then internal bombings and rouge attacks by sponsored groups
4- The LOC shootings to keep Pakistani forces busy in north
5- Attack on Pakistan's interest in regional iniatiatives

This generally has happened since the first attack on Srilankan cricket team's bus, the culprits as you know managed to escape to Afghanistan


Why don't the Psychological criminals from Afghan areas don't call and confirm their attack in India ?

Are there no telephone lines in India ?

It has been India habbit to nurture , Terrorist and look out for oppurtunistic chance (it was floods in case of Bangladesh)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> You may do one Mumbai, you will lose Baluchistan.
> 
> Let me remind you, anything you do, India can do it multiplied by 10 given the resources we have


Haha balouchistan will never be lost if u do anything there China Russia will open your pants so better leave that idea where you can't show ur face we did it and u can't do anything yet sooner we goona show you treatment of ur own medicine and remember you have lost all blames now it's time to make u pay and don't cry this time


----------



## Jaam92

Well there are too many thing which are connected with India.
Nawaz Shareef has business in India, That Police Officer could be honest officers, Someone works in Indian Channel how could he be the responsible of PSL (Najjam Sethi), Nawaz Shareef has habit to convert peaceful protest into bloody event. 
Why should we blame India when we have PM who owns business in India,
How could be PSL successful after having black sheeps like Najam Sethi.
Why always blame game started, if authorities have evidence about involvement of Indian Agency. why we are waiting for, disclose it and tell the whole world, if it is worthless then IPL is coming and Revenge should be taken.


----------



## MULUBJA

Horus said:


> *India bombs Pakistani Cricket yet again.*
> 13-02-2017
> 
> View attachment 376768
> 
> 
> Why are we not surprised that there is a bombing carried out in Lahore at this particular time, let me tell you why, because we all knew it was going to happen as soon as Pakistan Super League announced that the final of the PSL-2017 was going to be played in Lahore. So who exactly doesn't want the return of sports in Pakistan? - The answer to that is quite simple, its India. That is because India was behind the brutal terrorist attack on the Sri-Lankan cricket team in Lahore in 2009 in order to deny Pakistanis the sense of stability and normalcy which would have arrived with co-hosting the cricket world cup. Why would India allow normalcy to return to Pakistan when its pumping billions into terrorism to create the opposite in Pakistan?
> 
> According to security sources intelligence agencies had already warned of a major terrorist attack. Lahore was being seen as a potential hot spot for terrorist activity in light of a major sports event that was to happen in this city, final match of the Pakistan Super League 2017. Lahore has in the past faced a similar terrorist attack on Pakistan cricket. Earlier, PSL 2017 was marred by a match-fixing scandal orchestrated by a bookie connected to an Indian network. It Looks like PSL in particular and Pakistani Cricket in general is yet again being attacked from all directions by Pakistan's mortal enemy. They want to to torpedo any event which might send a message of stability in Pakistan and the Indian media is already rejoicing.
> 
> This is another attack at the very heart of the Pakistani nation because only just when things were starting to look good for Pakistan on the international stage, the enemy has resorted to the same dirty tactics. We need to make the world understand that India has been supporting terrorism in Pakistan for a long time, in the 70's in the form of Mukti Bahini and since 2001 in the form of TTP and Baloch Terror Organizations. Pakistan has to stand up to Indian terrorism and respond with an iron fist.


 
Has Pakistani Intelligance agency found any evidence against India?


----------



## Kaniska

Unfortunate, Sad and my condolences for the victims of this blast. I sincerely wish, whoever is the reason behind this blast should be punished by your Gov. The reaction from the Pakistan posters is expected as i fully understand that emotions run high at this point of time. So your reaction to blame India is quite rational and expected.

Again, i would request Indian posters to be sensitive to the situation and emotions of people of Pakistan and posters in PDF and react in a more sensible way.


----------



## 90ArsalanLeo

Need to return favor to india but alas our incompetent politicians would be just busy counting money in swiss banks or offshore companies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

"Heights of Stupidity " that's what this thread is. 
India doesn't settle scores by bombing a prospective venue for some cricket matche. Man, you all should have seen the pics of what those para commandos did to those jihadis in the cross border strikes.

You can go and play cricket all you want but do not try and send a jihadi over here to attack the civilians. The retaliation will be brutal and massive.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SherDil

IceCold said:


> Nawaz Sharif


& Co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Grevion said:


> "Heights of Stupidity " that's what this thread is.
> India doesn't settle scores by bombing a prospective venue for some cricket matche. Man, you all should have seen the pics of what those para commandos did to those jihadis in the cross border strikes.
> 
> You can go and play cricket all you want but do not try and send a jihadi over here to attack the civilians. The retaliation will be brutal and massive.


@Grevion PARA COMMANDOS...children of Zeus..EH?
LMAO 





Btw kindly share those photos with us...everyone wants to see SIR JEE KAL strike photos xD


----------



## AKD

At least we conduct a investigation by NIA(National Investigation Agency) before blaming anybody... So where is proof of Indian involvement in lahore blast???
It may be a false flag to blame India ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

We South Asians love conspiracy theories, this one rates high .



Horus said:


> Why are we not surprised that there is a bombing carried out in Lahore at this particular time



We are not ( supposed to be ) surprised at bombing & terrorist attacks any more, they happen ALL the time.




Horus said:


> we all knew it was going to happen as soon as Pakistan Super League announced that the final of the PSL-2017 was going to be played in Lahore. So who exactly doesn't want the return of sports in Pakistan?





Horus said:


> That is because India was behind the brutal terrorist attack on the Sri-Lankan cricket team in Lahore in 2009 in order to deny Pakistanis the sense of stability and normalcy which would have arrived with co-hosting the cricket world cup. Why would India allow normalcy to return to Pakistan when its pumping billions into terrorism to create the opposite in Pakistan?



We love to blame others ... time & again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stag112

nik141993 said:


> every Indian member should read the gem by milespec sir on other defence forum on this topic , it will be worth your time



Lol using some western woman's name.... like Jessica Palmer... I wonder if that was our admin too.

Ethics. Reason. Reasonableness. Logic. Compassion. Objective scholarship. A BIG ZERO!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

AKD said:


> At least we conduct a investigation by NIA(National Investigation Agency) before blaming anybody... So where is proof of Indian involvement in lahore blast???
> It may be a false flag to blame India ?


woah ur NIA is pretty fast..Pakistan was blamed for Uri attacks the same day those attacks happened..and ur NIA found PAKISTANI CANDIES as a proof of ISI involvement lol


----------



## Talon

we


Grevion said:


> More like Malak al-Maut for our enemies..
> It's not allowed here to post bloody/deadly graphics else would have done it long time ago.
> 
> 
> Definitely a false flagged operation.


well u could post them in greyscale...IF U HAVE ANY


----------



## HRK

Stag112 said:


> .....



Have I said that those were used for bombing ... or ever I termed it as evidence ... have you read any of my post related to debate with the original initiator of the issue ... but you have to troll & have to show your idiocy ....


----------



## third eye

HRK said:


> 110% agree with you




What was intended by sharing these pictures of a Hindu pooja that happens on Vijay Dashmi ?


----------



## HRK

third eye said:


> What was intended by sharing these pictures of a Hindu pooja that happens on Vijay Dashmi ?



to agree *110% *with @CaptainJackSparrow post ... plz read it


> *That's what religious extremism is...a pressure cooker waiting to blow.*


I don't know Why it is difficult for you people to understand that *I can also agree with you people* *as well* only if you people talk the truth .... "THE COMPLETE TRUTH"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

HRK said:


> to agree *110% *with @CaptainJackSparrow post ... plz read it
> 
> I don't know Why it is difficult for you people to understand that *I can also agree with you people* *as well* only if you people talk the truth .... "THE COMPLETE TRUTH"


The complete truth is a rare commodity my friend!! 
However once found, only a retard can disagree with it! What you have shared in those posts is "completing the truth" thank you for that and i totally agree with you. I am surprised why people who spoke the other half of it are suddenly annoyed and in disagreement!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Arsalan said:


> The complete truth is a rare commodity my friend!!



& the rare commodities worth all the efforts & investment of resources.

BTW Indians calming to have more business sense that us should struggle more for this rare commodity .... don't you think ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

HRK said:


> & the rare commodities worth all the efforts & investment of resources.
> 
> BTW Indians calming to have more business sense that us should struggle more for this rare commodity .... don't you think ...


I totally agree!!


----------



## Malik Usman

nik141993 said:


> BCCI vs ISI... Interesting



Its not BCCI its RAW vs ISI.............and it is coz there are some creep mentality Hindus who still didn't accepted Pakistan as a country since 1947.......everyday they are planning to destabilize the Pakistan..
Problem is not in our security agencies we can give back strong punch and Indians will remember for their generations (Tit for Tat).....its our coward and thieve political Govt. Ruled by few families.........who have their own interests to protect the their looted money...........
If Indian can claim to Ban on Hafiz Saeed (who according to Indians killed or helped to attack on Indians)...then he is nothing as compare to a Big Terrorist sitting in Indian Govt. and planning daily attacks on Pakistan (Ajit Doval).
Hafiz Saeed announced many times if Indian consider him Terrorist....they can take him in International Court.....and he is also ready to go there...........but Indians never come to this point............obviously like always their fake claims....which never been proved only propagandas........


----------



## Contract Killer

Fireurimagination said:


> IF and that is a big 'IF' India would have been involved then it would have been because of alleged train sabotage by Pakistan targeting our civilians not because of some cricket match


Agree....... If at all it is by RAW, then it is just a retaliation to train sabotage.


----------



## Kedardel

Pakistani agencies should have declared that they will defy terrorists and have the PSL final in Lahore even if foreign players dont come.


----------

